# Harmony 880 Remote Sale



## Maik (Jul 23, 2002)

Came accross this link for a Harmony 880 Remote for $109 (after $20 rebate).
I am not a Harmony fan, but I know many here are:

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0466823

Starts 8am CST. Dell Home has the Harmony 880 Advanced Universal Remote for $249 - $120 coupon LWLCHHGG9Q7C9W - $20MIR = $109 w/ free shipping.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

Maik said:


> Came accross this link for a Harmony 880 Remote for $109 (after $20 rebate).
> I am not a Harmony fan, but I know many here are:
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0466823
> ...


Thanks for this timely "heads up!"  My wife has been bugging me to get a new Harmony Remote as our Harmony 659 remote eats batteries every 3-4 weeks, so we were thinking about the rechargeable Harmony 880. With this coupon, it's probably the best deal on the Net for the next 2 days! Thank you.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

You're a little late...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=302759


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

Guindalf said:


> You're a little late...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=302759


whatever. late or not, I just bought one for $109!


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks... it's a great find for us that don't frequent the coffee house ever! :up:


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

The link works and the deal is still valid. I ordered one. I have been a long time Pronto user but am a bit fed up with the lack of many hard buttons and a flaky touch screen. I don't look forward to teaching it all the things I need but the deal is too good to pass up.


----------



## Mose (Nov 21, 2002)

bsgoren said:


> My wife has been bugging me to get a new Harmony Remote as our Harmony 659 remote eats batteries every 3-4 weeks, so we were thinking about the rechargeable Harmony 880.


I had one of those remotes that sucked down batteries as well. If you update the firmware that may go away. It's been a while since I had that problem and it seems like mine drank them even faster than 3-4 weeks, but it's worth a try...

Or don't if you just want to get the new shiny one


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Mr. Bill said:


> Thanks... it's a great find for us that don't frequent the coffee house ever! :up:


Far be it for me to tell you where to go and where not, but you _should _visit the Coffee House. There's lots of useful info there.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

Mose said:


> I had one of those remotes that sucked down batteries as well. If you update the firmware that may go away. It's been a while since I had that problem and it seems like mine drank them even faster than 3-4 weeks, but it's worth a try...
> 
> Or don't if you just want to get the new shiny one


I've updated the firmware several times in the 3 or so years we've had the Harmony 659, and it still eats the batteries very quickly. Just recently, I put in the new Energizer E2 batteries that last much longer, but it would still be better to have the rechargeable Harmony 880 with the updated color screen and more functionality, etc., so I couldn't pass on the deal today.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

bsgoren said:


> I've updated the firmware several times in the 3 or so years we've had the Harmony 659, and it still eats the batteries very quickly. Just recently, I put in the new Energizer E2 batteries that last much longer, but it would still be better to have the rechargeable Harmony 880 with the updated color screen and more functionality, etc., so I couldn't pass on the deal today.


The backlight drains the batteries on the 659 like a mofo. I turned off the backlight and the batteries now last several months. It is only slightly bothersome not having the backlight because I have almost the entire remote memorized for every device. The few times I do need the backlight, I just hit the Glow button.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

You are not an itiot, but you have to apply the coupon code after you put the remote in your cart and move to the next step. Coupon code is: LWLCHHGG9Q7C9W

Use copy and paste to put it onto the order form.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Just ordered one for $249 -120 coupon -$20 MIR + $9 tax with free S+H = $118 which is a great deal.  
I have been eyeing the 880 for about 6 months. 
Bigbearf


----------



## brossow (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh, for Pete's sake! I just ordered the 880 two days ago for considerably more from eCost. Just got the shipping notice today and then came across this tonight. For the price difference, I think I'll return the eCost one. Sheesh....


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

brossow said:


> Oh, for Pete's sake! I just ordered the 880 two days ago for considerably more from eCost. Just got the shipping notice today and then came across this tonight. For the price difference, I think I'll return the eCost one. Sheesh....


Easy, refuse delivery.


----------



## brossow (Jan 25, 2004)

tall1 said:


> Easy, refuse delivery.


Wish it were that easy, but I have other things on the order I need. Can't afford the down time to refuse the whole order and reorder the other stuff. Oh, well....


----------



## jkast (Apr 1, 2005)

I tried the adding the cuppon code in the My Cart and the discount was not applied. There is free shipping right now on items over $49....


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

jkast said:


> I tried the adding the cuppon code in the My Cart and the discount was not applied. There is free shipping right now on items over $49....


It pops up a window saying the coupon code has already been used.


----------



## brossow (Jan 25, 2004)

jkast said:


> I tried the adding the cuppon code in the My Cart and the discount was not applied. There is free shipping right now on items over $49....


The coupon was only good yesterday, IIRC.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

BTW - since I plan on moving my Harmony 659 remote upstairs into our bedroom (37" LCD flat screen with OTA digital/hd, receiver, and dvd recorder/player), while using the new Harmony 880 remote downstairs for my main HT setup (HR10-250, dvd player, receiver, cd player, X-box 360, etc.), is there a way to:
1. Add the new Harmony 880 Remote to my online Acct. setup (same userID/PW) or do I have to set up a separate online acct. for the new Harmony 880?
2. Can I transfer all the settings from my current Harmony 659 remote over to my new Harmony 880 remote? And, if so, would I have to do some major tweaking to the Harmony 880 for it to work properly or would it work just as my 659 does?

Either way, I know I would have to change my components and setting for the 659 when I move it into the bedroom. I would just love to save some time setting up the new Harmony 880.  

Thanks.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

bsgoren said:


> Thanks for this timely "heads up!"  My wife has been bugging me to get a new Harmony Remote as our Harmony 659 remote eats batteries every 3-4 weeks, so we were thinking about the rechargeable Harmony 880. With this coupon, it's probably the best deal on the Net for the next 2 days! Thank you.


Another side benefit... you have a single place to put it. We're getting in the habit of docking it so I always know where it is. Love my 880... Updating it right this very minute.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

bsgoren said:


> BTW - since I plan on moving my Harmony 659 remote upstairs into our bedroom (37" LCD flat screen with OTA digital/hd, receiver, and dvd recorder/player), while using the new Harmony 880 remote downstairs for my main HT setup (HR10-250, dvd player, receiver, cd player, X-box 360, etc.), is there a way to:
> 1. Add the new Harmony 880 Remote to my online Acct. setup (same userID/PW) or do I have to set up a separate online acct. for the new Harmony 880?
> 2. Can I transfer all the settings from my current Harmony 659 remote over to my new Harmony 880 remote? And, if so, would I have to do some major tweaking to the Harmony 880 for it to work properly or would it work just as my 659 does?
> 
> ...


1. I looked at the very same question for when my 628 arrives (I have an 880). You set up two accounts. They suggest something like "YourName_Livingroom" and "YourName_Bedroom", etc.
2. I think if you log in to your 659 account, connect the 880 and update, it will do the rest for you. I'm not certain of that, but I'd try it. You can always reset it if not, but it shouldn't do any harm.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

Guindalf said:


> 1. I looked at the very same question for when my 628 arrives (I have an 880). You set up two accounts. They suggest something like "YourName_Livingroom" and "YourName_Bedroom", etc.
> 2. I think if you log in to your 659 account, connect the 880 and update, it will do the rest for you. I'm not certain of that, but I'd try it. You can always reset it if not, but it shouldn't do any harm.


Yes, you are correct. I just spoke with Logitech Harmony tech support, and they confirmed that I would just need to plug in my new Harmony 880 (which I just received today...boy, they're fast!  ), and it should do a software, firmware update, and then save all my current settings from my familyroom HT to my new 880 remote. Then, I can start a new acct. for my old Harmony 659, and quickly set up that one for our bedroom.

Hopefully it will all go smoothly; I know these things can be a bit frustrating. Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

Dell just sent me an email with a tracking number. It's arriving today. Are there any good dedicated forums for the remote?


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

www.remotecentral.com

Or here. There's an on-going thread in Happy Hour about Harmony Remotes. There's also a few good threads in the parent forum AVS.

-Robert


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Sorry I missed this deal. Been wanting a 880. Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

Upgrading from my Harmony 659 to the 880 was a breeze, just as they said. I just connected the 880 to my PC, logged on to my online acct. and clicked on Update My Remote, and voilla...all the saved settings from my old Harmony 659 transferred to my new Harmony 880. Easy!!! Then, I redid my settings on my 659 for our bedroom setup, and now I've got that working too. These Harmony remotes are the best!!!


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

What does an 880 consider the HR10-250? I set it up as a D* DVR and it's telling me I need the remote. Should I have told it my PVR is a Tivo?


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

gquiring said:


> What does an 880 consider the HR10-250? I set it up as a D* DVR and it's telling me I need the remote. Should I have told it my PVR is a Tivo?


You should set it as the "Hughes" HR10-250 and then it knows it's the HD-D*TiVo. I use the 'Watch TV' Activity button for it. It should set up all the buttons on the Harmony 880 for you with this setting.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

gquiring said:


> What does an 880 consider the HR10-250? I set it up as a D* DVR and it's telling me I need the remote. Should I have told it my PVR is a Tivo?


 I told mine it was an HR10-250 and it asked for the remote. I had to send a few commands to it and it determined that it was using remote address #1. When I added my GXCEBOT, I sent a few commands and it was automatically set up on address #2.

-Robert


----------



## ToddAtl (Jul 27, 2003)

Got mine in the mail yesterday thanks to the thread. Anyone know how best to get the remote to recognize the regular Dtivo, specifically a Phillips DSR704. I tried Phillips DSR704 and it asked for the remote to be trained. It doesn't seem to be programmed correctly to the point where if I don't get it to work better over the weekend, I will probably send it back. 

I did see when I told the website I had a Phillips PVR it gave as an example of a model number as the DSR708, which is just the bigger hard drive version of what I have now. I will try tonight to get it programmed as a DSR708 and see what that does. Hopefully, it wont be too hard to get the kinks worked out.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

You are right in that the only difference between the 704 and the 708 is the drive size. It should work fine. I have a 708 and...oh wait, the 880 is running the HR10, sorry. My new 629 when it arrives will be running the 708.


----------



## Juppers (Jan 26, 2001)

ToddAtl said:


> Got mine in the mail yesterday thanks to the thread. Anyone know how best to get the remote to recognize the regular Dtivo, specifically a Phillips DSR704. I tried Phillips DSR704 and it asked for the remote to be trained. It doesn't seem to be programmed correctly to the point where if I don't get it to work better over the weekend, I will probably send it back.
> 
> I did see when I told the website I had a Phillips PVR it gave as an example of a model number as the DSR708, which is just the bigger hard drive version of what I have now. I will try tonight to get it programmed as a DSR708 and see what that does. Hopefully, it wont be too hard to get the kinks worked out.


If you decide to send it back, sell it to me instead.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

So far I am not pleased. Maybe it's because with a Pronto you are in total control of how and what you do. I cannot get my video switching to work (Inday component) and the audio switching (Yamaha 5790) do not work as an activity.

I deleted everything started over and now my TV and switcher shut off when I select the device. Ohhh the hassles of programming these remotes


----------



## brossow (Jan 25, 2004)

gquiring said:


> So far I am not pleased. Maybe it's because with a Pronto you are in total control of how and what you do. I cannot get my video switching to work (Inday component) and the audio switching (Yamaha 5790) do not work as an activity.
> 
> I deleted everything started over and now my TV and switcher shut off when I select the device. Ohhh the hassles of programming these remotes


That's really unfortunate -- I've had mine going on a day now and absolutely LOVE it. I've tried countless universal remotes over the years and until the 880 hadn't been even remotely pleased with any of them. None would control ALL of the functions of ALL of my devices. The 880 has been an absolute joy, at least for the past day. It turns on/off the stuff it's supposed to turn on/off without exception. The current setup includes the following:

* Niko 32" LCD HDTV
* Pioneer AV receiver
* Pioneer VCR/DVD recorder
* Roku Soundbridge M500 (digital music server)
* TiVo 240080

Hope you get yours figured out!


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

gquiring said:


> Dell just sent me an email with a tracking number. It's arriving today. Are there any good dedicated forums for the remote?


Try this forum also:

880 on avs

T


----------

